# KA blocks



## mike_belben (Feb 13, 2009)

i know its my first post, so you'll assume im a 16 yr old noob with no concept of search. actually, im a veteran honda/acura race engine and tranny builder, machinist, fabricator, headporter, business owner, etc. and yes, i searched a bunch of worthless threads for about an hour. so im posting for *quality* information. please refrain from posting painfully obvious stuff like "they are different." not trying to be a jerk, but there is definately a reason i didnt post this in the altima forums. you guys seem to be better informed here in the 240 section.

so my question, how can the KA24DE family of engine blocks be broken down, and what are their detailed differences? interchangeability of internals/externals, heads/intakes, water jacketing, distributors, starters and most importantly, _*bellhousing bolt patterns*_
KA24DE truck/xterra
KA24DE RWD car
KA24DE FWD car


i ask because im looking at adapting some different transmissions to them and want to know if i have to make different plates for each type or if they interchange. 

extra points for experienced replies/photos


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE truck/xterra and the KA24DE RWD motors have the same bellhousing bolt pattern. The KA24DE FWD motor has a different bellhousing bolt pattern.


----------



## mike_belben (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the reply Rogoman. ive read similar in different threads since i posted this, but they seemed to be repeats of someone elses info. ive never been able to find details/proof of any sort to support the claim.

ive been speaking with another guy who seems to be very experienced in nissan who says even altima share the same bolt pattern bellhousing, but have different starter and flywheel part numbers. short of buying an altima just to find out, i have to choose someone to believe, or hope for some supporting evidence toward either claim.

not doubting you, but do you have any further details? have you seen this first hand? 

thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

No further details. You might consider going to a junk yard to check out a FWD motor.


----------



## mike_belben (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, im just gonna have to buy some blocks. ive got a bunch of ad's out looking for junk KA24s. thanks


----------



## qwerty8669 (Feb 20, 2009)

if any good info is found please post, i am in need of this same information. i want to buy an adapter plate to use the motor from an altima in a 73 beetle.

the company carries and adapter for the frontier ka but they and myself are not sure if it will work for the altima ka i have.


----------



## mike_belben (Feb 13, 2009)

will do. :fluffy:


----------

